# Welsh Female here - Hi all



## Guest (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi,

I am not a bodybuilder or anything like that but my fiance and a few of his mates are into weights etc and they ar all on steroids so i wanna keep up with all the latest news, do's and dont's for them really and also i am desperately trying to lose loads of weight so it's usefull for me as well.

So Hi from me!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2005)

hello and welcome.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2005)

welcome to the board


----------



## BigDaddy1466867923 (Jun 22, 2005)

Hello Emma...Welcome


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks guys


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2005)

:wink: 

J


----------



## RJ Magnus (Aug 14, 2005)

Hello Emma

Welcome aboard!

If you dont mind sharing with us what are your own stats? weight height age etc.

Also what are you trying to do to loose weight at the moment?


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

RJ Magnus said:


> Hello Emma
> 
> Welcome aboard!
> 
> ...


this dude sounds like a stalker


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2005)

I am trying to lose weigh yes i am curently 34-30-36

I am 5'5" and 140lbs

I want to get down to approx 34-24-36 and be around 130lbs


----------



## samisung (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi there Emma.

samisung


----------



## samisung (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi there Emma.

samisung


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

emma, not bad yourself?!?!?


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

emma, not bad yourself?!?!?


----------



## Munchie (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi Emma,

Can i ask whats your opinion on your boyfriend using steroids?

AJ


----------



## Munchie (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi Emma,

Can i ask whats your opinion on your boyfriend using steroids?

AJ


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Welsh lass say no more!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Welsh lass say no more!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2005)

Hello im from wales aswell  , also new to the board.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2005)

Hello im from wales aswell  , also new to the board.


----------

